# Got the visa



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello Everyone 
we just got the passports back with our permanent Visa Hurray !!!!!
was a long wait took a whole year but after all we are so happy to have now our visa and now we are going on with all the other work to make our move 
and looking forward to move to our new Homeland New Zealand 
We cant wait and being happy to have all behind us .GREAT TO HAVE THE 
PERMANENT VISA !!!!!
KAZ AND WILL XXXX:lock1::thumb:


----------



## surejpjohn (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations for both of you... And best wishes for a happy settlement in NZ.


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

thank you very much we are looking forward to go ,my hubby has already a job to go to in Christchurch so that is where we going to live it is just fab to go after all this paperwork cant tell you how pleased we are thanks again Kaz and Will from Scotland


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Congrats to you and your family, thats very exciting! treat moving countries as an adventure and you are well on your way to success in NZ. Chch is a beautiful part of our world, even if the manmade stuff is still being rebuilt and the roads are difficult. Friends tell me that since the earthquake their gardens are even better with the minerals being brought to the surface, true Kiwi grit, always looking for the positives I guess. 
The paperwork is a nightmare, just remember to get references from everyone and everything, makes renting easier and helps the banks establish your credit rating. We had a bank reference with us when we moved to OZ, people thought it funny in todays world, but the bank found it helpful and made it possible for our credit rating to be just transferred over.
Look forward to hearing all about your adventures down under, just remember tens of thousands have done it before you and helped build a wonderful nation.


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello Rosieprimrose
thanks so much for the nice reply how long are you in New Zealand and where are you now ,we have everything to sort out now and look for a place to live around Christchurch my hubby have already a job to go to when we arrive but have to pack the boxes and order the container need to get my dog travel ready and flight tickets and ,and oh god that is still a lot work but very happy to do that and here in Scotland is it so difficult to find old work colleges from my hubby they are past on or moved away so that was very hard to get reverences for the papers but we managed end of the day ,we haven't children to look after they living all there own live so its my hubby my dog and me and of we go starting a new live thinking ones on our self the kids will come and visit that's fine with us so being so ,so, happy now it is real great loving it we can now get really exited wouw thanks again Kaz and Will


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Good news. You will need to arrange some temp accommodation for your arrival. Who is the job with?


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks for the reply and we will need accommodation as we know but will be not easy want we having the dog to think about thanks again Kaz and Will.


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Hi there, moved from UK as a small child to NZ, moved to Greece as an adult, moved back to NZ. Moved our family to OZ twenty years ago and about to move back late this year, to Napier we hope. leaving the kids in OZ, although, feel they might soon decide to follow us.
My advice to anyone moving countries, even moving only across the Tasman, is to expect things to be different. We take in exchange students from all over the world and the mantra is "Not better or worse just different" Give yourselves 3 years to feel at home, will take the dog about 5 minutes, because yes, we have taken our dogs all over the world with us too. 
I always think people with young kids have an easier road in settling in, they meet other mums and get that support network going quickly, but sure there will be some clubs and things to join. 
I just want to get home ASAP, really over the consumer driven life in OZ, the pay packets are big here, but so are the costs and its just a HUGE place to get around. 
I don't know ChCh well, only going there on holidays before the quake, lived most of my time in Wellington, but it was such a beautiful place. its taking so long to rebuild because of the continued liquid faction, I have a friend who is a builder there and the liquid ground in places makes things very difficult. But the city need new life as it needs new buildings and roads, embrace your new life and remember, life is an adventure!


----------

